# Just ordered another Borsa Bella...Updated with pictures



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Shower Clouds Travel Bag...

http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/312/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/shower-clouds-ereader-travel-bag

I already have one of her regular ereader bags, which I love. It's great in my purse, but often find myself needing something smaller to take with me just for my kindle plus a few extra necessities. Very excited!


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> The Shower Clouds Travel Bag...
> 
> http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/312/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/shower-clouds-ereader-travel-bag
> 
> I already have one of her regular ereader bags, which I love. It's great in my purse, but often find myself needing something smaller to take with me just for my kindle plus a few extra necessities. Very excited!


Oooh congrats!
I have that exact bag and love it!
I use the outter pocket for my iPod and phone.
Works great!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! I really like that one!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have that one too and it's one of my favorite fabrics.  That's the bag that went all over the country and over to Ireland with me last year...and it still looks brand new.  You'll love it!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't remember seeing this fabric when I ordered my first bag.  I've already got an email that it's been shipped this afternoon ... beautiful bags and wonderful service!


----------



## Sharimsfs (Nov 3, 2009)

I just got my first Borsa Bella bag in the mail today! Yay! I ordered a DX travel bag in Laura Ingalls Wildflower because blue is my favorite color and I figured it would kind of go with anything. Okay, yeah, I like the name too!   I love it! It will be perfect for me to take on the plane when I go on vacation next week.


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

Oh that is so pretty!...hmm...i might need to order one too


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sharimsfs, I still have my Little House on the Prairie boxed set that I got for my 10th bday.. I'm about to turn 43   They're lovingly worn, but still in pretty good shape, and I'm looking forward to giving them to my daughter (someday)

Thanks, Everyone!  It should get here in tomorrows mail, so I'll post some pictures.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my Borsa Bella travel bag for my Kindle, but suddenly I can't find it?
Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Haven't seen it. But, I hope I find it first!


ayuryogini said:


> I love my Borsa Bella travel bag for my Kindle, but suddenly I can't find it?
> Has anyone seen it?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Vet said:


> Haven't seen it. But, I hope I find it first!


I hope so you can have the pleasure of returning it to me?!?


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I just bought my first one a couple of weeks ago and I love it!  Got the purple haze ereader travel.  It is perfect in everyway.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I love my Borsa Bella travel bag for my Kindle, but suddenly I can't find it?
> Has anyone seen it?


This is why you need more than one. 

I've taken to hanging mine on a hook on the back of the door, except for the one I store all my cables and chargers in. I swear though, every once in a while I do believe they multiply on their own!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I hope so you can have the pleasure of returning it to me?!?


Why of course!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I'd like a DX travel bag for my K2 just so I'd have the extra space for other things.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I love my Borsa Bella travel bag for my Kindle, but suddenly I can't find it?
> Has anyone seen it?


Hmm, sounds like it's time to order a back up BB 

Vet, it's not a bad idea, though I prefer to use it for just the kindle plus cover. I also like the zipper over the short end vs the long end on the travel bag. I don't know if you've checked out the rest of Melissa's site, but she has a lot of other bags that are like regular purses, with more room for your kindle plus other things.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I actually have:

One small e-reader (originally called the naked Kindle sleeve)
One original e-reader
One Roo
Two K2 travel bags
Two Let's Do Lunch handbags
and one custom camera bag with matching strap for my point & shoot

Of them all, it's the Let's Do Lunch bags that see the most use.  I have my K2 in a Noreve cover, which is just barely bigger than the K2 itself, and therefore I can fit it either sideways or upright in the LDL. (A bigger cover would have to go in upright.) One is in a summer print that's no longer available, and one in a black pattern that's been terrific for winter.  Both easily hold the K2, my wallet, sunglasses, cell phone, keys, and yes, I've even thrown my iPad in there more than once!

I do love the travel bags, and I've got packing them down to a science, but the next bag I buy from Melissa will almost certainly be another LDL--I'm actually starting to think about that design in the shower clouds fabric.  I get tons of complements on them, and they do hold more than even the travel bags can.

Others have raved about the medium hobo bags as well, so that's another option.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> Hmm, sounds like it's time to order a back up BB
> 
> Vet, it's not a bad idea, though I prefer to use it for just the kindle plus cover. I also like the zipper over the short end vs the long end on the travel bag. I don't know if you've checked out the rest of Melissa's site, but she has a lot of other bags that are like regular purses, with more room for your kindle plus other things.


Thanks. I just checked her site. She has so much to choose from. I do like the style of the travel bags.

Wow Victoria! You have quite a collection. Now, I'm off to look at the LDL's. I have a Latitude cover, so I may have to buy a larger bag.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Phew!! I found my BB bag before Vet did! It was tucked inside a carry-on bag and I don't even remember putting it there.

I know it was a sily request, but honestly, when I couldn't find it, I thought, "I'll post on Kboards, maybe they've seen it." This is just a sign that I turn to these boards first when I need info on almost anything.

Looks like another bag is in my future anyway; I especially want to check out those Let's Do Lunch bags.

Thanks for your help looking for my lost bag!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Phew!! I found my BB bag before Vet did! It was tucked inside a carry-on bag and I don't even remember putting it there.
> 
> I know it was a sily request, but honestly, when I couldn't find it, I thought, "I'll post on Kboards, maybe they've seen it." This is just a sign that I turn to these boards first when I need info on almost anything.
> 
> ...


Anytime!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Inside, with flash:









Outside:


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful!  What's that leather bag you have behind the BB and daVinci?
Paula


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Paula, it's the J'Tote, Maeve:

http://www.jtotebags.com/maeve-p/br102.htm


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Love your combo! The travel bag looks like it's just the right size for carrying your Kindle and phone.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I just received my first Borsa Bella bag, and....oh my. Instant love!

It's a medium e-reader bag (made with no strap at my request) in her new "Peace, Love and Baby Doves," fabric. I ordered it on Saturday and had it in hand this morning. VERY impressive - especially as I'm on the opposite coast.

This fabric is SO, so cute. The pictures really don't do it justice.



















I'm already considering what I "need" next.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Think you've just solved my "what to get the wife for her birthday problem!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You cannot go wrong with a Borsa Bella


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Cyanide.. a  Borsa Bella gift certificate would please her, I'm sure.. then she would have choices to make!!  Melissa has so many great designs and fabrics.  Plus she will use fabric you find and send to her as well.


----------

